# MSS Spring Kits for TTs 8S Magnetic Ride and Drive Control



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello guys,
For my TTS 8S quattro 2015 I am looking for MSS Spring Kits. I like to know your opinion on these springs and their system work. Of course if somebody know which time I can buy their write, too. I am waiting a long time for their ... First Car TTS was made in april 2015 ... Which type you prefer?
Thanks for opinions.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know this brand and I've always used eibach/bilstein or kw when I had the adjustable kit.
kw is awesome but, if you use the car only in the city and around, or better never in a track, it'll be an useless and not cheaper choice..
since your springs are developed with eibach, with the point 5 I think them are like the eibach adaptable kit I had


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

For my use are springs better solution than kw or bilstein kit. Of course I like to have full control on MR a DC... Their are American product with importer in England.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, just be sure them are for MR and do not lower over 2cm if you can..you can compromise the MR reliability and lifetime.
When you set MR dynamic, the car gains 1 cm lower


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

When you set MR dynamic, the car gains 1 cm lower

Your information is new for me. My opinion that is not true. Have You more public information ?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

little description below

resuming, MR heigh is the same of the TT with S-line or TTs but, since you can have or s-line or MR regard the suspension, the heigh will be the same but when you turn off MR, the car is 1 cm higher


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

the Mss street kits were popular over on the mk2 forum, think William from MSS posts here to

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=988889&hilit=mss+street


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for informations. Now I find:

MSS Spring Kits enables your factory suspension to gain Ride Height Adjustment with enhanced Performance. Currently available at www.msskits.com/shop for the following vehicles...;
- Audi MK2 TT all models
- VW Golf MK5/MK6 all models
- VW Scirocco MK3 all models

SPECIAL ORDER KIT
- Audi RS3 (8P)

2016 RELEASES - in development
- Audi A3 (8V) model range
- VW Golf MK7 model range
- Audi MK3 TT model range

MSSKITS.COM


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd avoid MSS, go with one of the more established offerings...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> little description below
> 
> resuming, MR heigh is the same of the TT with S-line or TTs but, since you can have or s-line or MR regard the suspension, the heigh will be the same but when you turn off MR, the car is 1 cm higher


Manu TT - are you saying that when I put my TTS into Dynamic mode, it drops it down by 1 cm 8) ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's MR not Air ride.. no, it doesn't drop or change height.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It doesn't low under the standard TTs or TT with sline


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

CiLA said:


> Hello guys,
> For my TTS 8S quattro 2015 I am looking for MSS Spring Kits. I like to know your opinion on these springs and their system work. Of course if somebody know which time I can buy their write, too. I am waiting a long time for their ... First Car TTS was made in april 2015 ... Which type you prefer?
> Thanks for opinions.


Hi Cila,
good to see you have joined the UK forum and I have seen your build thread - the Dynaudio install is very neat, I like that.

Our MK3 TT-S has been on order for a while now however we are promised a delivery in early 2016 so are hopeful we can complete the 'on-car' development for this MQB platform. Most of the 'off car' development is done and expect to release a solution in 2016 for the MK3 platform - this was always planned, naturally.

Offcourse we know a little more about the BWI developed Gen3 MagneRide on the MK3 having been privy to some info some time back. It is a great active system with improved damper response times over the Gen2 specially for rebound controls, which suits our products best. This simply enables us to build on the 6-years worth of work undertaken with BWI on the Gen2.

Hope to see you at some of our planned road shows in UK for 2016 with our key partner, Eibach.

As always, thanks for the interest in MSS KITS.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, if you ready to distribute springs for TTS, infor me.


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Also trying to gather info on a US distributor?


----------

